# Tinting drywall compound



## Stephen0220 (Dec 11, 2020)

I currently just use blue chalk to tint my drywall, I noticed that when I paint, Sherwin-Williams paint covers it just fine. However, I blow through a lot of chalk which is fairly cheap, but I do have your Sherwin-Williams account and I've heard of people putting tinted paint in their drywall compound. I only use this technique so that at the end of the job I can tell what needs to be touched up, or I use it to differentiate different coats when the job is a little bit complex.
So has anybody had any experience putting say a darker blue paints in some drywall compound and mixed it and put on the wall? Does it sand okay, or does it screw up the compound? Thanks!

By the way, I'm not asking this so that I can just tint my compound and not paint the wall, I've heard of people doing this and I think it's the dumbest thing around


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

any paint will "screw up" the sanding properties. why are you tinting the mud? i have seen 2 guys in all my years tinting. they did it so the touchups could be seen all over and didnt skip any sanding. i dont know of another reason to do it though.


----------



## grounded-b (Apr 5, 2021)

"Never-miss" additive is specifically made for what you want. Find it here : http://never-miss.net/gel.html . I purchased mine online from Wall Tools, LLC Search results

Steve


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I also use never miss but only on touch up. I get mine locally from a specialty tool place.


----------



## Kennedy Drywall LLC (Mar 11, 2021)

Stephen0220 said:


> I currently just use blue chalk to tint my drywall, I noticed that when I paint, Sherwin-Williams paint covers it just fine. However, I blow through a lot of chalk which is fairly cheap, but I do have your Sherwin-Williams account and I've heard of people putting tinted paint in their drywall compound. I only use this technique so that at the end of the job I can tell what needs to be touched up, or I use it to differentiate different coats when the job is a little bit complex.
> So has anybody had any experience putting say a darker blue paints in some drywall compound and mixed it and put on the wall? Does it sand okay, or does it screw up the compound? Thanks!
> 
> By the way, I'm not asking this so that I can just tint my compound and not paint the wall, I've heard of people doing this and I think it's the dumbest thing around


Just use food coloring. Cheap and easy and works like a charm.


----------



## MudStud (May 1, 2021)

Stephen0220 said:


> I currently just use blue chalk to tint my drywall, I noticed that when I paint, Sherwin-Williams paint covers it just fine. However, I blow through a lot of chalk which is fairly cheap, but I do have your Sherwin-Williams account and I've heard of people putting tinted paint in their drywall compound. I only use this technique so that at the end of the job I can tell what needs to be touched up, or I use it to differentiate different coats when the job is a little bit complex.
> So has anybody had any experience putting say a darker blue paints in some drywall compound and mixed it and put on the wall? Does it sand okay, or does it screw up the compound? Thanks!
> 
> By the way, I'm not asking this so that I can just tint my compound and not paint the wall, I've heard of people doing this and I think it's the dumbest thing around


Its the same as sanding a painted wall... It Sucks... You're gonna have problems with sanding your touch-up its almost as stupid as people putting soap in their taping mud


----------



## DonnieTheTaper (May 2, 2021)

grounded-b said:


> "Never-miss" additive is specifically made for what you want. Find it here : http://never-miss.net/gel.html . I purchased mine online from Wall Tools, LLC Search results
> 
> Steve


This stuff is great and it doesn't seem like alot is in there but you only need a little bit!


----------



## PaRiggins (Jul 24, 2010)

I also use Never Miss. Sold on Amazon now. works great.


----------

